# Snowboard set up help



## 81689 (Jan 30, 2014)

I love my Nitro Pantera w/ Nitro Machine bindings. They are very stiff and responsive tho (around a 9). Your height and weight may be a little on the low side. I believe they only go down to a 160cm. Arbor makes really good boards and Burton Custom Flying V is a similar board to the Nitro Pantera. It will have a wide waist.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

evan_pollack said:


> I am looking at building a new snowboard set up. I want a board that can go anywhere but is still all mountain oriented. I have been looking at the Lib Tech TRS FP, T-Rice Pro, Arbor Element, and Burton Custom Flying V. I primarily ride in PA so I need to be able to have lots of control on the ice. When I go out west I like to ride the steep, ungroomed, technical terrain that we don't have on the east coast. Any opinion on which one of those I should get or any other suggestions?
> 
> (I am size 9.5-10 in boots, I weigh about 130lbs and a 154 goes up to my chin)
> 
> ...


Mostly twins on the list. Any specific reason?


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

brymill said:


> I love my Nitro Pantera w/ Nitro Machine bindings. They are very stiff and responsive tho (around a 9). Your height and weight may be a little on the low side. I believe they only go down to a 160cm. Arbor makes really good boards and Burton Custom Flying V is a similar board to the Nitro Pantera. It will have a wide waist.


You must be shitting pancakes cuz that nitro pantera w/ nitro bindings has been shoved so far up your ass its coming out your mouth.


----------



## 81689 (Jan 30, 2014)

bksdds said:


> You must be shitting pancakes cuz that nitro pantera w/ nitro bindings has been shoved so far up your ass its coming out your mouth.


I get it now. You are a troll.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

brymill said:


> I get it now. You are a troll.


:blahblah: Keep pushing your setup on every thread.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

evan_pollack said:


> I am size 9.5-10 in boots, I weigh about 130lbs and a 154 goes up to my chin


Hi Evan,

STOKED that you are getting a new setup!

First note: The _chin height_ (sub in nose height, mouth height, etc.) advice is likely responsible for more poorly sized boards than all of the other bad gear fit advice combined . Lets ditch that one right now.

The best thing that you can do is to dial in your foot size (not boot size) and lets take it from there. Here goes...

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

And don't forget to post a photo of your feet....


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

ctoma said:


> And don't forget to post a photo of your feet....


w/o socks! 

but seriously, Wired will hook you up with boot sizing.


----------



## HighMFer (Aug 17, 2016)

I ride burton ion boots, pretty stiff, and union contact pro binding, pretty flexible. I haven't found any sacrifice in butter abilities. Absolutely love my decision in setups! Just my opinion tho!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

HighMFer said:


> I ride burton ion boots, pretty stiff, and union contact pro binding, pretty flexible. I haven't found any sacrifice in butter abilities. Absolutely love my decision in setups! Just my opinion tho!


That's cause you're high MFer, haha.
I'm just fuckin' whit chya, just seemed to fit lol


TT


----------

